# Just joined fertilityfriends



## Spellbound (Jun 11, 2012)

Hello together,

I am glad I found this forum though I don´t know what to write. I am trying to find words to say hello to this group. Didn´t think it would be that difficult. And I feel there is so much to tell, read and share with you.

My partner and I are trying for a baby since a year. We had 4 natural IuI´s and are starting ivf lite very soon in a clinic in London. I have felt the urge to be with peers who experience the same procedure.

I guess I will read through the topics and may post some questions...
Just wanted to say hi first  

Spellbound


----------



## bluebell1 (Jan 8, 2011)

welcome Spellbound - You will find FF a godsend. All the members are so knowledgable and kind and you will be with every step. Good luck on your journey x


----------



## Chopio (Dec 15, 2011)

Welcome and good luck


----------

